# Can I Dry Up wet Fluval Stratum For storage?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So as the title says, Can I?
Actually its a mix substrate of 20lb eco-complete and 8.8lb of Fluval Shrimp Stratum. I would like to store this substrate for future project but I'm afraid it will get moldy.

So can I just sun bake the mix of substrate?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I just threw it all in a 6 gallon bucket and left the lid off to allow evaporation. It all dried fine and I've since used some of the dried Stratum. Didn't crumble or break down at all. Same as new.. So, yeah... you can.


----------

